# Internet Affairs



## txmommy04 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok, so my husband and I have been married for only 3.5 short months. Less than a month after we got married I found some adult text messages between him and another woman on his phone. This broke my heart completely. I confronted him about it and he swore up and down that this was the first time he had talked to anyone like that. I searched our phone bills for numbers that I didn't know. I found several that he would txt and send pictures to at all hours of the night. I wanted to know for sure that he was talking to these women so I texted them from my phone and found out who they were and what they talked about. Well come to find out my husband had been talking to them in a sexual manner too...he had even told one he wanted to "hook up" the day after our wedding. The kicker to all this is that he doesn't talk to them from any of his profiles, he makes up fake identities, with a different name, different picture and everything. Well I confronted him about the other girls and he finally confessed and told me that he does that instead of looking at porn, he said he like the interaction. We discussed that even though he was talking to those women as another man that it was still cheating. He swore that he would delete all profiles and screen names he used to do this. Now, 2 months later, I found 3 screen names, a fake myspace page and lot of nude pics of women. 

We have only had sex 3 times in the past month, even though I ask and try to get things started almost everyday. I am coming to the end of my rope and I don't know what to do. I love my husband more than anything. This hurts me so much, I really want our marriage to last, but if this continues I'm not sure that it will. 

What would you do in my situation? Any advice will be welcomed.


----------



## tornbetweenthemboth (Oct 21, 2009)

First of all so sry....I went through this also, and its the hardest thing to deal with especially when they lie. If you need someone to talk 2 u can count on me...


----------



## txmommy04 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks. I just don't know what to do. I want to stay with him, but at the same time I can't continue to emotionally handle the lies and the cheating.


----------



## strawberry4 (Nov 11, 2009)

My husband cheated on me with the internet too...it is so hard, because it's not the bar, or gym...it's cheating right in your own house...in my case right in front of me!! The internet is so accessible, especially when my husband is such a computer guru!! 13 months of this and I still occassionally check, when a red flag appears, I was SOOOO trusting that my husband would never do something like this, I felt so stupid it was being done literally right under my nose. So you do what you can, trust is probably the hardest part. I don't know if or when I can trust him completely? If he has his laptop on his lap and he puts his leg up and I can't see the screen I will freak...bad memories. I don't want to be stupid and think it can never happen again but then you will sabotage the relationship if you can't move on. It's such a tough cituation. I never caught my husband with pictures of woman or anything but I did catch him saying extremely inappropriate comments to woman in live webcams and chat rooms(men are really stupid, they can get caught pretty easy). My H is 38 and he would be talking to 21 and up girls, sick...
I could take a bat to every computer in my house and I would be happy!! But I guess that is unrealistic!!
Good luck


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Well what's the marriage going to be like when the warm happy newlywed glow wears off and the sex declines....? 

What's the up side to being with his guy??!??!


----------



## cody5 (Sep 2, 2009)

Please do EVERYONE a favor and hold off on having kids until this gets sorted out. Not good. Having kids DOES NOT bring together a troubled marriage. And sorry to say, this is a troubled marriage. 3.5 months married and he's into internet sex (yes, I'm sure it's gone there) more than real sex w/ you?

Sorry This is bad.


----------

